# ST JOHN RR FROM THE CONVENTION



## Zonk (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey everyone, 

If anyone out there has any pictures of Terry's layout in Glendale could you post them or send them my way. Thanks in advance!!! 

Matt


----------



## Zonk (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey sorry about the three posts, not exactly sure how that happened, and not exactly sure how delete the other two.... 


Matt


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I took care of it.


----------



## Zonk (Feb 20, 2008)

Thank you Dwight!


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I didn't want to get in anyone's way here, but I posted 99 pictures in Photobucket of about 14 layouts I saw during the National Convention on Trains.com. St John RR was one of them. 
Here is the link in case anyone is interested. 
http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/ee201/pjbottino/NGRC08/ 

Paul


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

I didn't want to get in anyone's way here, but I posted 99 pictures in Photobucket of about 14 layouts I saw during the National Convention on Trains.com. St John RR was one of them. 
Here is the link in case anyone is interested. 
http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/ee201/pjbottino/NGRC08/ 


Those are great photos.. tks for sharing.. nice.....


----------

